# Best place to get RCS online?



## boltgunner (Jan 25, 2013)

I really want to pick up 10 or so Red Cherry Shrimp, but I've never bought anything live offline. Anyone have any experience in this?


----------



## Bacon5 (Jul 24, 2011)

I would look at the For Sale or Trade sub forum here. I am positive someone one here will have them


----------



## Dejlig (Jan 20, 2013)

I here good things on this one

http://msjinkzd.com/


----------



## greenglow (Nov 6, 2012)

check out www.speedieaquatics.com or www.crslive.com


----------



## ryantube (Aug 9, 2011)

I used to sell them $0.75 to $1 a piece. Check out For Sale/Trade forum in plantedtank.net


----------

